# RAN Crusher Piranha 7 [Work In Progress]



## Kykv (Jul 29, 2011)

*Specs:*

7 string
27&#8221; scale
Ran AANJ w/NTB style heel and metal inserts/countersunk hex bolts
Body: Swamp ASH with Eye Poplar Top - Transparent Gray/Black finish (would go more for GRAY colour)
Neck: Ovangkol (quartersawn) natural finish
Fretboard: Ebony Macassar - 17" radius
24 frets - Dunlop 6130
Piranha inlays
Bridge: Hipshot Fixed 7-string
Tuners: Schaller M6 locking
Pickups: Seymour Duncan Blackouts AHB-1S 7 PHASE II set
1 x volume, 1 x tone
3-way toggle selector


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jul 29, 2011)

sex


----------



## TJV (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome woods!


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jul 29, 2011)

That really looks amazing.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 29, 2011)

That top is amazing


----------



## celticelk (Jul 29, 2011)

That's the first time I've ever seen an eye poplar top. Sweet!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 29, 2011)

That's going to look fucking awesome. Im amazed that wood isn't used more often... I've only seen it on 2 guitars and both are outrageous.

edit: Pic of that other one or it didnt happen right?


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 29, 2011)

oh wow, i didnt know poplar had such interesting patterns in the wood!


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sexy, sexy!


----------



## Kykv (Jul 29, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> That's going to look fucking awesome. Im amazed that wood isn't used more often... I've only seen it on 2 guitars and both are outrageous.
> 
> edit: Pic of that other one or it didnt happen right?



Frank Hartung man , and this is why I have chosen Eye Poplar... looks fucking amazing for me... when I saw it first time I decided this wood is going to be on my first custom guitar...


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jul 29, 2011)

ibanez made guitars with that top
GUITAR IBANEZ: Ibanez S770PB


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jul 29, 2011)

That top looks so good, can't wait to see it stained!


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2011)

This is going to be sick! Great choice in woods, btw.


----------



## Kykv (Jul 29, 2011)

dirgesong said:


> ibanez made guitars with that top
> GUITAR IBANEZ: Ibanez S770PB


yes, I have seen it before as well...  nice top


----------



## TimSE (Jul 29, 2011)

man that top is awesome!


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 29, 2011)

Holy crap, I have a new favorite wood! I can't believe how many hours I've spent googling guitars and never seen that type of wood!


----------



## simulclass83 (Jul 29, 2011)

What's an NTB style heel?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 29, 2011)

That is going to be one outrageous top when it's stained.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 30, 2011)

dirgesong said:


> ibanez made guitars with that top
> GUITAR IBANEZ: Ibanez S770PB


 
Yep, that's the other of the 2 I had seen. Though it's just a veneer on the ibanez. 

I think the black stain on the Hartung takes it entirely to another level.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 30, 2011)

That made up my mind. Eye Poplar is going to be on top of whatever custom guitar I get in the future.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 30, 2011)

super neat man


----------



## Kykv (Jul 30, 2011)

simulclass83 said:


> What's an NTB style heel?



will borrow few pics of another Crusher to show you, it's bolt-on but in "different" way... very tight bolted..


----------



## Marrblade (Jul 30, 2011)

Where do I even get a piece of wood like that ? Is there an online dealer. I looked but couldn't find anything even comparable.


----------



## Kykv (Jul 30, 2011)

Marrblade said:


> Where do I even get a piece of wood like that ? Is there an online dealer. I looked but couldn't find anything even comparable.


I dont know really... RAN got it for me. I was searching and can't find any info


----------



## Lothar (Jul 30, 2011)

TITS


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 31, 2011)

oh my.


----------



## RubenBernges (Jul 31, 2011)

... please don't paint it, even if it's transparent?


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 1, 2011)

Gorgeous. Want a Crusher even harder now.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 2, 2011)

DAMN.... I'm in love with that Eye Poplar top.


----------



## skeels (Aug 3, 2011)

That wood is bitchen! PLEASE don't put a drop of paint on it!


----------



## kmanick (Aug 4, 2011)

wow very cool and unique top.
I think it would look great both ways either clear or trans black.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Aug 4, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!  I have a custom 8 coming from them eventually.


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 4, 2011)

fuuuuuuu\


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 5, 2011)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> That is absolutely beautiful!  I have a custom 8 coming from them eventually.



Mind me asking how much the import cost is going to be on that?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Aug 5, 2011)

Lern2swim said:


> Mind me asking how much the import cost is going to be on that?



USA, Canada, Mexico: 250 EUR

That's what it says on the website, roughly 352 dollars.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 5, 2011)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> USA, Canada, Mexico: 250 EUR
> 
> That's what it says on the website, roughly 352 dollars.



Ah. Missed that.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 17, 2011)

any word on an update?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 17, 2011)

is it just me, or does the third pic look like the wall of lost souls!?


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 17, 2011)

KykuPL said:


>


 
I don't want to frighten you but I think that wood is haunted.


----------



## Goatchrist (Aug 17, 2011)

nice!


----------



## sojorel (Aug 18, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> is it just me, or does the third pic look like the wall of lost souls!?



Ha, that is what I thought too!

Wonderful guitar


----------



## Bigsby (Aug 19, 2011)

That has to be one of the sexiest guitars i've ever seen


----------



## Defsan (Aug 19, 2011)

Holy shit man, that wood looks evil.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 5, 2011)

any updates?


----------



## Kykv (Sep 5, 2011)

Im waiting for new pics, will upload when I get them.. now RAN makes body ready to coat with lacquer.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 5, 2011)

This is by far my fav "build Progress" thread. 

The jealousy is about set to burst from every hole I have...


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm thinkin' this is a nice sustainable wood that won't get builders in trouble for using. I don't know about Eye Poplar, but I know regular poplar sounds very good for guitar bodies. 

Around here, regular poplar is a bothersome pest tree that people chop down & throw away. It grows really tall really fast, dumps icky leaves everywhere that stain car paint, multiplies like rats, and dies & falls on top of houses after it's 300 feet tall. Prob'ly won't bother anybody if you build all the guitars you want out of it.

And look at that top!


----------



## ian14892 (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Sep 8, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Kykv (Sep 9, 2011)

As I have been told, RAN is testing different color shades on separated pieces of Eye Poplar and Swamp Ash, then I will get photos of this samples to choose which one I prefer. It takes some time but soon should be done. They have a lot of work with other Crushers and regular customs as well. Can't wait myself to get this guitar in my hands but the date of collection is 30 of October


----------



## Kykv (Oct 5, 2011)

More pics SOON


----------



## Kykv (Oct 5, 2011)

I like it too  it's preliminary base to fill the holes in, and lot of work left. Brown color will dominate but we also want to put some grey. We will see at the end if that was a good choice


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 5, 2011)

Damn, gotta change my pants after seeing those pics


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 5, 2011)

That looks disgusting.....ly beautiful.


----------



## orakle (Oct 5, 2011)

C E K C

this is gonna be stunning


----------



## Phil-Centralia (Oct 5, 2011)

Your guitar looks as if it were alive and pulsating oO.

Me like gory/disgutingly beautiful guitar, me want oO....


----------



## Kykv (Oct 20, 2011)

4 weeks left. Expecting something like this


----------



## Qweklain (Oct 21, 2011)

That is the creepiest, yet coolest looking top I have ever laid eyes upon!


----------



## Purelojik (Oct 21, 2011)

i can only imagine what a pain it must have been to fill the incursions and knots but DAMN thats gonna look sick... i've never been a fan of blackburts on natural but to each his own, i'd go with a honey amber trans finish.

awesome stufff dude congrats


----------



## Ulvhedin (Oct 22, 2011)

That's some haunted topwood! Pure sex


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 22, 2011)

whoa...


----------



## orakle (Nov 6, 2011)

how is the build going ?


----------



## Kykv (Nov 6, 2011)

2 weeks left I think. Guitar is almost done. Then I will upload loads of pics.


----------



## Toe_Cutter (Nov 7, 2011)

By the beard of Zeus. Dat guitar.


----------



## CapenCyber (Nov 7, 2011)

Everything else aside I really think Ran make the most consistently beautiful guitars out there.


----------



## TimSE (Nov 7, 2011)

KykuPL said:


> 2 weeks left I think. Guitar is almost done. Then I will upload loads of pics.



I can't wait and it's not even my guitar


----------



## demonx (Nov 7, 2011)

CLEAR ONLY!! Please!

That is sooo damn sexy it'd be a shame to color it.

Can't wait to see finished pics!


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 8, 2011)

That top is crazy man! just staring at it lost for words haha
gonna be very nice when complete cant wait to see the finished project!


----------



## butterschnapps (Nov 8, 2011)

That wood belongs in my hands.


----------



## Kykv (Nov 9, 2011)

As far I know there will be some delays because we have changed/added few things after I got pics from Dariusz. I decided to put little blackburst on top and a bit darker on back of Swamp Ash.


----------



## demonx (Nov 9, 2011)

KykuPL said:


> As far I know there will be some delays because we have changed/added few things after I got pics from Dariusz. I decided to put little blackburst on top and a bit darker on back of Swamp Ash.



Blasphemy!

I know that'll look cool - but damn, it looks so sweet as it is, that wood is just pure natural perfection. The artwork of mother nature, shame to cover it!


----------



## noname222 (Nov 10, 2011)

This poplar top is more hot then Jessica Alba. 

Where did you get it? I'm also from Europe so.. Tnx.


----------



## Kykv (Nov 10, 2011)

noname222 said:


> This poplar top is more hot then Jessica Alba.
> 
> Where did you get it? I'm also from Europe so.. Tnx.


I asked RAN if they have it and Dariusz said he has got some poplar in his collection.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Nov 10, 2011)

That's a great looking guitar! I look forward to your NGD


----------



## Kykv (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/179146-ngd-ran-crusher-7-eye-poplar.html


----------



## c4tze (Dec 1, 2011)

good lord, cant wait to get mine.


----------



## Kykv (Dec 8, 2011)

c4tze said:


> good lord, cant wait to get mine.


can you post your specs here?


----------

